# Comment supprimer un fichier du dossier MESSAGES RECUPERES



## JOSEPHL (2 Septembre 2015)

bonjour,
la transmission d'un fichier  dans mail a échoué parce que trop lourd. Ce fichier se trouve stocké dans un dossier "messages récupérés". Sans explication il se multiplie a grande vitesse. Je soiuhaite le supprimer, les supprimer. La mise à la corbeoille est sans effet.
J'aimerai  donc savoir 
a) où se trouve ce dossier  ".mbox" sur mon Mac OS 10.6.8
b) comment un mail non parti parce trop lourd se trouve stocké dans la boite Messages récupérés
c) Comment supprimer ledit fichier qui devient encombrant.
Merci pour toute aide qui sera appréciée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Septembre 2015)

Salut. 

Voir ceci : http://forums.macg.co/threads/bug-mail-suite-a-envoi-fichier-volumineux.1268790/

@+


----------



## JOSEPHL (30 Septembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Voir ceci : http://forums.macg.co/threads/bug-mail-suite-a-envoi-fichier-volumineux.1268790/
> 
> @+


----------



## JOSEPHL (30 Septembre 2015)

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à résoudre le problème. D'abord je n'avais pas TERMINAL dans les applications. Ensuite les commandes ne fonctionnaient pas. Considérant que le problème était dans mon  compte chez orange. j'ai trouvé la solution expéditive. J'ai supprimé l'adresse mail qui posait problème. Maintenant tout est redevenu normal. Il faudra seulement recréer une autre adresse mail en  remplacement de celle supprimée et informer les correspondants habituels.
Merci tout de même pour les informations fournies.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2015)

Pour le terminal, je suis très étonné : Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal.
Là tu as sorti le char d'assaut pour écraser un moustique.


----------

